# oman visa issues



## suresh3481 (Jun 20, 2017)

hi everyone.. recently I got job in oman .. and I got entry visa, employment visa type which is for two years.. I reached oman on may 29 2017.. after reaching there I came to know that company is in very bad situation. . so I planned to return India. . and I informed the company and I returned India in 2 days.. no residence card has been stamped .. so my question is can go oman again if I get any other offer.. pls help me regarding this


----------

